# Carl Nielsen



## tahnak

Carl August Nielsen was a Danish violinist, conductor and composer. Born on 9th June 1865 and died on 3rd October 1931. His works are very well known in Denmark. Today, I heard his first symphony for the first time and it was impressive. He is admired for his symphonies. He also wrote concerti for violin, flute and clarinet. He appears on the Danish hundred-kroner note.
Nielsen first discovered music while experimenting with the sound and pitch he heard while striking logs in a pile of firewood behind his home. The songs his mother sang and the music at the wedding parties also influenced him. His father played the violin at such wedding parties.
His first symphony is in G Minor. It shows his individuality and progressive tonality. The first movement theme for the second violins, oboe and flute permeates throughout all the movements. He begins the work in one key and ends in another.
The performance I heard was by the Danish National Symphony Orchestra and energetically interpreted by Michael Schonwandt. Beautiful symphony with a haunting first movement theme.


----------



## andruini

I love Nielsen. His symphonies are truly wonderful and his choral works are amazing.
One of my favorite pieces by him is Hymnus Amoris, which I think everyone should check out.


----------



## Tapkaara

I am not as familiar with Nielsen as I should be. I love his 3rd Symphony as well as some of the tone poems. I am less infatuated with his violin concerto, but maybe that'll change one day.

I have not heard anything choral by him, so I'll take Andruini's suggestion to heart.

Anyway, he was a fairly unique voice and certainly a bridge between late romanticism and the new music of the early 20th century.


----------



## audiophilia

4th and 5th Symphonies
Wind Quintet
Flute Concerto
Clarinet Concerto

All amazing.

Karajan 4th
Horenstein 5th
Pahud Flute
Schill Clarinet
Galway/Danish Radio SO soloists Quintet


----------



## Sid James

I did hear _Hymnus Amoris _years ago & agree that it's a very appealing work, quite memorable. It was very sunny and bright, from what I remember.

In the past year I purchased a Zubin Mehta disc with Nielsen's _Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable' _on it, as well as Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_. What they have in common is a progressive approach to tonality, which a poster above has mentioned. I like Nielsen's 4th a lot, not only for it's vigour and forcefulness, but also the striking slow movement, which really packs a punch. After hearing this, I look forward to getting some more of the late symphonies, because if they are even half as good as this, I'll enjoy them very much...


----------



## andruini

Andre said:


> After hearing this, I look forward to getting some more of the late symphonies, because if they are even half as good as this, I'll enjoy them very much...


Oh you're in for a treat. The fifth symphony is outstanding, and the sixth is lovely.
Nielsen's is one of the most consistently awesome symphony cycles of all, IMO.


----------



## starry

I've felt in the past that Nielson's 4th was far more consistent in it's music than his other symphonies. The 4th is definitely great, I've always liked the Karajan performance. Otherwise I've never really thought that Nielson is in the same league as Sibelius.


----------



## superhorn

Nielsen is a truly great composer, and his six symphonies are all masterpieces. 
The fifth is one of the most original symphonies ever written, and totally unorthodox in structure.
It's in two movements and the composer intended it as the representation of a colossal struggle between good and evil,chaos and order. The first movement is not in any particular 
established form, and avoids sonata form altogether. The snare drum plays an important obbliato part, and at the climax, there is it total chaos,and the snare drummer is directed to improvise his part and flail madly,as if he had gone berserk,with no regard for what the rest of the orchestra is doing! But order prevails, and the movement ends calmly, with a clarinet solo. 
The second movement is an attempt to rise out of the ashes of the chaotic first. 
There is a vigorous ,optimistic opening, and then a fast fugal section begins, which soon seems to go berserk, and then, and the, the fugue theme becomes a slow,reflective fugue,leading to 
a return to the opening. 
The music becomes faster and faster and goes into overdrive, developing a kind of white heat, and the work ends in defiant triumph.
The symphony is not in any single key; there is no one stable tonal center . 
If you are new to Nielsen's fifth, it's like nothing else you have ever heard.


----------



## Tarantella

Easily one of my favorite cycles. I'm very attached to the 5th, I had never heard anything like it back then and I still find it fascinating. The 3rd and the 6th are also top favorites of mine. 

By the way, his little known piano music is awesome too. The last movement of the Suite is just as powerful as the finale of the 4th.


----------



## Art Rock

His symphonies are great, his 3 concertos are perhaps even better, certainly the clarinet concerto which i rank as the second best in the genre after Mozart. I also like his choral work Springtime in Funen.


----------



## Vesteralen

Need to resurrect this thread, since a new Nielsen aficianado has joined the forum. I make no wild claims for Nielsen being the greatest composer who ever lived, or anything like that. I just find that, for me, he has the perfect blend of melodic invention, dramatic energy and individuality. All that without ever being pretentious.

Just wanted to share a couple of oddities about my perception of a couple symphonic moments in Nielsen:

For some reason, I think Adrian Leaper on Naxos has the most satisfying tempo for the first movement of Symphony No. 1. A number of other conductors (including Blomstedt) seem to me to be trying to make the movement more dramatic and impressive by slowing it down, but, for me, that approach has the opposite effect. It takes me back to my old days when I liked everything fast and got wildly annoyed when I'd hear Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer with their elephantine tempos. (Thankfully, I'm past that in my old age - but not with this movement.)

In contrast, I find that the more rapid pace many conductors adopt in the first movement of the Fourth makes the mid-movement descending brass chords sound awkward and a bit "wrong". The only conductor I've heard avoid this trap is Leonard Bernstein. By slowing it down a bit, he almost magically makes the "wrong" seem "right".


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> [...]
> Just wanted to share a couple of oddities about my perception of a couple symphonic moments in Nielsen:
> 
> For some reason, I think Adrian Leaper on Naxos has the most satisfying tempo for the first movement of Symphony No. 1. A number of other conductors (including Blomstedt) seem to me to be trying to make the movement more dramatic and impressive by slowing it down, but, for me, that approach has the opposite effect. It takes me back to my old days when I liked everything fast and got wildly annoyed when I'd hear Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer with their elephantine tempos. (Thankfully, I'm past that in my old age - but not with this movement.)
> [...]


I'm glad you're past it ...past that.

Have you ever 'still-hunted'? The reference is only moderately obscure.


----------



## Vesteralen

intransitive verb
: to ambush or stalk a quarry; especially : to pursue game noiselessly usually without a dog

Had to look that up.

Not sure I get the point.


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> intransitive verb
> : to ambush or stalk a quarry; especially : to pursue game noiselessly usually without a dog
> 
> Had to look that up.
> 
> Not sure I get the point.


Oops; the reference is 'moderately obscure' if you _have_ still-hunted. For one who hasn't it is a total does-not-compute. So... I feel obligated to explain.

Still-hunting is the practice of moving through the game habitat (in Vermont that's woods) as quietly as possible, with all available senses at full alert.

*Obscure point #1*: In order to maintain silence (to be still) one is forced to move slowly.

*Obscure point #2*: The sense of hearing soon becomes much more acute, as the unconscious input protection forced by 'civilization' is removed (apparently due to the heightened attention paid to it).

*Obscure point #3*: In hopes of avoiding just walking on by the game one is hoping to find, one must apply increased attention to details of the surroundings, both visual and aural.

Hmm; now that I have explained it all, the reference doesn't seem obscure at all. _Listening to slow Nielsen benefits from heightened attention to details_. That's so obvious, I don't know why I thought it necessary to point it out.


----------



## Vesteralen

I guess that's what I suspected you meant. And, I buy it...in general...just not for that particular movement.

Although, I have to admit that sometimes if I get accustomed to one particular tempo over a pretty long period of time it gets a little harder to accept something different. My experience of this particular movement has been shaped by the *energy* of Leaper's conducting. A couple of others I've heard recently (Vanska, Blomstedt) seem somehow a bit lethargic.

I need to hear a couple more renditions. Time to go through my closet and pull out my old vinyl album by Esa-Pekka Salonen and see how it compares.

Any other recommendations? It hasn't been recorded by too many, I fear.


----------



## Ukko

I haven't heard Leaper's interpretation; but his success average is around .500 for me, so maybe I'll check it out. I like Salonen's recording.

I agree that one can get stuck in an 'interpretation groove'. It's happened to me with several works. It seems that the groove is deeper for orchestral works - with particular recordings anyway - maybe because the aural access to details is so variable, and the effect so subtle. (_variable_ isn't the right word, but I can't come up with a better one.)


----------



## violadude

The thing that first struck me about Nielson's music was his great sense of orchestral drama. He has written many dramatic effects for the orchestra that were quite revolutionary for the time. I think his symphonies are on par with Sibelius' symphonies.


----------



## Xaltotun

I've liked all Nielsen's works that I've heard thus far, although they aren't easy... for me they take many listens to "solve"... they feel like knots or 3-dimensional riddles or something. Sometimes I hear a jazz influence there too. But at the same time, they are powerful like Beethoven, and they have this amazing feeling of clarity as well, that reminds me a bit of Wagner. They are complicated and messy on the other hand, but the threads are made of pure elemental water, fire, air and earth, so to speak. That's the Wagnerian quality I mentioned.

His 4th is an absolute powerhouse... maybe the most powerful symphony outside Bruckner's oeuvre. At times it's even fragile and tender... but still, it feels like even the fragile parts are made of steel and diamond. With Bruckner, the strength is in the structure... with Nielsen, it feels like the strength is in the essence of the music.


----------



## Ukko

Xaltotun said:


> I've liked all Nielsen's works that I've heard thus far, although they aren't easy... for me they take many listens to "solve"... they feel like knots or 3-dimensional riddles or something. Sometimes I hear a jazz influence there too. But at the same time, they are powerful like Beethoven, and they have this amazing feeling of clarity as well, that reminds me a bit of Wagner. They are complicated and messy on the other hand, but the threads are made of pure elemental water, fire, air and earth, so to speak. That's the Wagnerian quality I mentioned.
> 
> His 4th is an absolute powerhouse... maybe the most powerful symphony outside Bruckner's oeuvre. At times it's even fragile and tender... but still, it feels like even the fragile parts are made of steel and diamond. With Bruckner, the strength is in the structure... with Nielsen, it feels like the strength is in the essence of the music.


Your struggle putting your reactions to Nielsen's music into language is very like my own - though our reactions themselves are different. (For one thing, I wouldn't mention that bum Wagner.) 

I've been reading a biography of Descartes, in which I learned that the Aristotelian elements are commonly listed in order from 'heaviest' to 'lightest' - hence earth, water, air and fire. Simpler to manage in discussion than Nielsen's music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'd love to have been a fly on the wall when Rued Langgaard was discussing him. I like very much what I've got of Nielsen's, including the rarely-mentioned third and fourth string quartets and his wind quintet which I think is more popular.


----------



## Ukko

elgars ghost said:


> I'd love to have been a fly on the wall when Rued Langgaard was discussing him. I like very much what I've got of Nielsen's, including the rarely-mentioned third and fourth string quartets and his wind quintet which I think is more popular.


I can't assess the popularity of the wind quintet, just know I like it very much. There is more music for wind ensemble; I have a CD somewhere....


----------



## GoneBaroque

I agree that we should keep this thread alive. There are many great Scandinavian Composers; but Sibelius, Nielsen and Grieg deserve the top rank among the composers of any nation.

Here is another lover of Carl Nielsen's music;the Symphonies, Concertos, choral works, incidental music and his too few works for organ.

Nielsen also wrote a number of songs; many of which were recorded by the great Danish tenor Aksel Schiøtz. Here is a sample:


----------



## Stasou

Whoa, Nielsen died on my birthday (not the same year, though)!


----------



## Oskaar

I pick up this sleeping threaad. I find Carl Nielsen very exiting. I have just started to listen to him. So I have only listened to Aladdin Suite and clarinet concerto. Both are something really special!


----------



## Oskaar

The next, the flute concerto.... I am in love with Nielsen.


----------



## violadude

oskaar said:


> The next, the flute concerto.... I am in love with Nielsen.


Oskaar, make sure to listen to his symphonies too. All 6 are gems.


----------



## Oskaar

And he have one of my favorites before I started to listen seriously to classical musik: Tågen letter (the fog is lifting)


----------



## Oskaar

violadude said:


> Oskaar, make sure to listen to his symphonies too. All 6 are gems.


I have qued them on spotify, to go to sleep with. I will sertainly listem to them awake also!


----------



## Ukko

Check out his piano music too, early middle and late. Evocative; meaning that the music stirs one's imagination to create 'scenes with animation' as well as emotions. Nielsen had the (magic to me) ability to communicate thorough his music.

[In the flute concerto he manages to compose fine music while simultaneously jerking the flutist's chain. (the work was composed for a flutist friend).]


----------



## Oskaar

Exept his "tågen letter" he is quite new to me... I really look forward to explore him! He is just in my listening heart..late 1800 early 1900.


----------



## Oskaar

Listening to his third symphony right now. Very nice listening!


----------



## Oskaar

No 3 symphony: BBC scottish, Vanska. Very nice!


----------



## Tapkaara

His 3rd is my favorite of his symphonies. I love Nielsen.


----------



## Oskaar

I think, as a norwegian...that Grieg should be in the shadow of Sibelius and Nielsen. I love some of Griegs works (and has a lot to explore) but Sibelius and Nielsen have another dimention to it, that I dont find with Grieg. (hard to explain)


----------



## Tapkaara

oskaar said:


> I think, as a norwegian...that Grieg should be in the shadow of Sibelius and Nielsen. I love some of Griegs works (and has a lot to explore) but Sibelius and Nielsen have another dimention to it, that I dont find with Grieg. (hard to explain)


I am sure it's a little hard for you to say that because, I know, Grieg is such huge name in the history of Norwegian culture. But I must agree with you. Grieg had his talents, but when you place him against Sibelius and Nielsen, his limitations and shortcomings become rather clear.

As an American, I have no trouble stating how unimpressed and uninspired I am by the majority of American composers I have heard. Glass is probably my favorite American composer. And I really cannot stand Mr. American himself, Aaron Copland. He was an exceedingly skilled orchestrator, but I find his "down-home" apple pie-infused music just plain cheesy and maudlin.


----------



## violadude

Tapkaara said:


> As an American, I have no trouble stating how unimpressed and uninspired I am by the majority of American composers I have heard. Glass is probably my favorite American composer. And I really cannot stand Mr. American himself, Aaron Copland. He was an exceedingly skilled orchestrator, but I find his "down-home" apple pie-infused music just plain cheesy and maudlin.


Maybe it's cheesy, but Copland's music is very rhythmically complex, not too much unlike early Stravinsky.


----------



## samurai

@ Tap, Regarding Copland, have you heard his *Symphony* *for* *Organ* *and* *Orchestra? *Also, under your rubric of "down home" and maudlin music, would you include *Appalachian* *Spring* and *Billy* *the* *Kid? *
It's funny for me reading what you wrote about him; I'm far from being a "super patriot" or anything, but lately I have really been "getting into" Copland's music in a big way, as I have that of Sibelius and Nielsen.


----------



## Oskaar

I dont know copeland, yet, but I love some juicy discussions!


----------



## Oskaar

But you are right Tapkaara. It was a bit hard to say. Grieg is an Ikon here, along with th king, Nansen, Heyerdal, Munch, and our best winter sports athlethes.


----------



## samurai

@ Oskaar, I'd love for you to check out on *Spotify* some of Copland's works such as *Appalachian* *Spring*, *Billy* *the* *Kid *and his *First* {*Organ*} and *Third* *Symphonies *as done by the New York Philharmonic under Bernstein and the San Francisco Symphony under Tilson Thomas. Buddy, I really think you'd enjoy his work!


----------



## NightHawk

Tapkaara said:


> His 3rd is my favorite of his symphonies. I love Nielsen.


Really glad to hear this excellent recommendation since I only known (and love) No.s 4 & 5 with San Francisco and Blomsted. I plan to get them all - recommended recordings? Complete cycle?


----------



## samurai

@ NightHawk, I don't know--but doubt--if Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic did a complete Nielsen cycle, but what I've heard them do of Nielsen is quite good. I also know that Bostock and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic did record a cycle, and from what I've heard so far it's very good. I was going to purchase it from Amazon and then they stopped selling it. I am currently awaiting notification of when--if--an Ole Schmidt Nielsen cycle will become available, and intend to purchase that.
If you have access to *Spotify *{to where I'm headed right now} you might be able to get a better idea. I'll look and get back to you later if I find anything that might be of interest to you {and me}.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## NightHawk

Respectfully disagree about the 'down home, cheesy, maudlin' part - Maybe if all you know is 'Hoedown' (which is difficult, in any case) from ballet 'Billy the Kid', and 'Rodeo'....but Appalachian Spring is a modern American masterpiece, as is his Third Symphony which won the Pulitzer in 1944 and is s t u n n i n g, and few orchestras tackle it. Try to find Bernstein w NYPhil recording - unbelievable.

Taapakra said:


> And I really cannot stand Mr. American himself, Aaron Copland. He was an exceedingly skilled orchestrator, but I find his "down-home" apple pie-infused music just plain cheesy and maudlin./QUOTE]


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> Maybe it's cheesy, but Copland's music is very rhythmically complex, not too much unlike early Stravinsky.


[Bzz Bzz]

And _Tap_ manages to combine apple pie and cheese, which is a pretty damn good combination.


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> Respectfully disagree about the 'down home, cheesy, maudlin' part - Maybe if all you know is 'Hoedown' (which is difficult, in any case) from ballet 'Billy the Kid', and 'Rodeo'....but Appalachian Spring is a modern American masterpiece, as is his Third Symphony which won the Pulitzer in 1944 and is s t u n n i n g, and few orchestras tackle it. Try to find Bernstein w NYPhil recording - unbelievable.


I didn't say I thought it was cheesy! That was Tapkaara  I just said maybe it's cheesy in reference to his thoughts for the sake of online diplomacy.


----------



## starthrower

The Short Symphony ain't exactly cheesy apple pie either. Don't you love how some people smugly dismiss a composer's entire body of work, most of which I bet they haven't even listened to.


----------



## violadude

starthrower said:


> The Short Symphony ain't exactly cheesy apple pie either. Don't you love how some people smugly dismiss a composer's entire body of work, most of which I bet they haven't even listened to.


The dance symphony too is pretty free of cheese as well.

Then there are obvious things like the Passicaglia and piano variations.


----------



## NightHawk

Yeah, I fixed this - I'm sorry - I wasn't being careful when I hit 'reply with quote'. apologies!



violadude said:


> I didn't say I thought it was cheesy! That was Tapkaara  I just said maybe it's cheesy in reference to his thoughts for the sake of online diplomacy.


----------



## NightHawk

Thanks Samurai! Appreciated very much. My reference to NYPhil was the Copland 3rd, or maybe you can just tell that I love the years of Bernstein w that orchestra!!!  Have a great weekend!



samurai said:


> @ NightHawk, I don't know--but doubt--if Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic did a complete Nielsen cycle, but what I've heard them do of Nielsen is quite good. I also know that Bostock and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic did record a cycle, and from what I've heard so far it's very good. I was going to purchase it from Amazon and then they stopped selling it. I am currently awaiting notification of when--if--an Ole Schmidt Nielsen cycle will become available, and intend to purchase that.
> If you have access to *Spotify *{to where I'm headed right now} you might be able to get a better idea. I'll look and get back to you later if I find anything that might be of interest to you {and me}.
> Hope this helps a little.


----------



## NightHawk

Brilliant start, listening to Third Symphony!



oskaar said:


> I dont know copeland, yet, but I love some juicy discussions!


----------



## Tapkaara

starthrower said:


> The Short Symphony ain't exactly cheesy apple pie either. Don't you love how some people smugly dismiss a composer's entire body of work, most of which I bet they haven't even listened to.


Sorta like how people smugly dismiss someone else's opinion that they disagree with? You mean like that?

No, I have not heard everything by Copland, but I am sure you will agree it is neither necessary nor realistic to have heard every work by a composer in order to "dismiss" him as one you do not particularly care for.

I have not heard his symphonies, but I do know Hoedown, Appalachian Spring, El Salon Mexico, Fanfare for the Common Man, Billy the Kid, Lincoln Portrait and I remember hearing the Emily Dickinson poems on the radio some time back. This is, I feel, enough to make me lukewarm at best regarding my feelings toward his idiom.

I do agree he has some rhythmically interesting things going on and, as I said, he was a very adept orchestrator. But I am sure you, too, Starthrower, have composers you don't like despite their popularity and talents. And you may even have a somewhat limited exposure to their music. But your personal sense of taste doesn't bring you to really like them, regardless.

There is nothing smug in my comments. They are honest, heart-felt opinions and they deserve respect. Even though they are contrary to your own.

The Organ Symphony does sound interesting, perhaps I should seek it out.

And isn't this thread about Nielsen? Mmmm...havarti...Danish cheese...


----------



## jalex

Tapkaara said:


> No, I have not heard everything by Copland, but I am sure you will agree it is neither necessary nor realistic to have heard every work by a composer in order to "dismiss" him as one you do not particularly care for.


Not that I want to derail the thread any further, but I would like to point out that Copland is one of the most stylistically diverse composers ever and his 'patriotic American' works, whilst they far outweigh all his others in terms of popularity, don't represent all of his music. Would you ever guess this was by the man who wrote Appalachian Spring and Fanfare?


----------



## Guest

Tapkaara said:


> No, I have not heard everything by Copland, but I am sure you will agree it is neither necessary nor realistic to have heard every work by a composer in order to "dismiss" him as one you do not particularly care for.
> 
> I have not heard his symphonies, but I do know Hoedown, Appalachian Spring, El Salon Mexico, Fanfare for the Common Man, Billy the Kid, Lincoln Portrait and I remember hearing the Emily Dickinson poems on the radio some time back. This is, I feel, enough to make me lukewarm at best regarding my feelings toward his idiom.


Tapkaara, Aaron Copland has three broad periods in his compositional output, early, middle, and late. The pieces you have heard are all from the middle period.

Of course, you can decide for yourself whatever you want. You can listen to only Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga, if you want. But if you're going to join a conversation about Copland (even if it is in the middle of a Nielsen thread!!) to announce that you are lukewarm about him after only hearing a few works, all from the same era in his compositional life, then you must expect at least that a few people will point to pieces from his early and late periods, pieces that are quite a bit different and, I would say, quite a bit more substantial and interesting than the Americana things you have found, as have I, to be less than tantalizing.

Otherwise, maybe I should also mention that I really disliked Scelsi back in the day. I was and am a thorough-going modernist, but Scelsi just rubbed me the wrong way somehow. I expressed this to a friend of mine a couple of years ago, who grinned and said, "I think maybe it's time you gave his music another try. He wrote a lot of different stuff. Here's a few CDs you might like."

It's now 2011. I have a dozen Scelci CDs of my own, which I thoroughly enjoy and will doubtless have a dozen more in a matter of months if all goes well.

Never say never.


----------



## starthrower

Tapkaara said:


> Sorta like how people smugly dismiss someone else's opinion that they disagree with? You mean like that?


No, I don't have a problem with a difference of opinion, but it seems you were adopting more than a bit of a condescending attitude towards a composer you don't like. I'll take you at your word that you are being sincere. I don't want to read too much into comments and opinions. After all, it's only music.

As for Nielson, my library has the Symphonies by Blomstedt and the S.F. Symphony. I gave them a listen a while back, but I need to revisit.


----------



## Tapkaara

I appreciate the invitations to hear other pieces by Copland. This seems more constructive than to try to diminish my opinions of what I have heard.

We really should get back to Nielsen now.


----------



## Ukko

starthrower said:


> [...]
> As for Nielson, my library has the Symphonies by Blomstedt and the S.F. Symphony. I gave them a listen a while back, but I need to revisit.


Neither the set by Blomstedt nor the one by Schmidt (I know Ole is the right spelling) work as well as I would expect from the evidence of his concertante works; are there other recordings?


----------



## samurai

@ HillTroll72, Have you tried the Nielsen Cycle by Bostock and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra? In addition, I've also enjoyed the Nielsen interpretations rendered by Vanska and the BBC Scottish Symphony. And maybe most surprisingly--at least for me--is the job that the NY Philharmonic and Bernstein do with his second through 5th symphonies. All the emotion and passion are right there! If you have access to *Spotify*, all these performances are available to you.


----------



## NightHawk

Good! I've been hoping someone would mention a complete cycle of the Nielsen Symphonies. (Apologies if I missed someone's earlier mention). I know the Flute and Clarinet Concertos which also feature timpani (flute) and snare drum (clarinet) just as symphonies 4 (timpani - 2 sets) and 5 (snare drum) do. Bad syntax. What is so confounding is how he makes such an unlikely thing work, but work it does! I hold him as a major symphonist only knowing 4 and 5.



samurai said:


> @ HillTroll72, Have you tried the Nielsen Cycle by Bostock and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra? In addition, I've also enjoyed the Nielsen interpretations rendered by Vanska and the BBC Scottish Symphony. And maybe most surprisingly--at least for me--is the job that the NY Philharmonic and Bernstein do with his second through 5th symphonies. All the emotion and passion are right there! If you have access to *Spotify*, all these performances are available to you.


----------



## NightHawk

What concertante works? i don't want to look it up and I want you to explain your disparagement of the Blomsted cycle (?) I have only 4 and 5, which I think are the real deal. Besides, I like the artwork on the liner notes 



Hilltroll72 said:


> Neither the set by Blomstedt nor the one by Schmidt (I know Ole is the right spelling) work as well as I would expect from the evidence of his concertante works; are there other recordings?


----------



## Guest

I've heard good things about the Schønwandt. I've only heard bits and pieces from his traversal, but everything seemed fine in those pieces and bits.

I too think the Blomstedt is fine overall, though I prefer the Bernstein in 3, 4, and 5, the Ormandy in the 6th, and Salonen in the first.

I see that Salonen has put out a complete set. Anyone heard that yet? (My apologies if that's already been mentioned.)

I have several Salonen recordings, which I like a lot.


----------



## starthrower

I'd be interested in listening to that Salonen set, as the Blomstedt recordings didn't really get me too interested in this music. It's a 6-CD set which includes a number of other works. Too bad it's packaged cheaply in thin cardboard sleeves with no booklet. 
http://www.amazon.com/Salonen-Conducts-Nielsen-6-Symphonies/dp/B002KPW484


----------



## Ukko

NightHawk said:


> What concertante works? i don't want to look it up and I want you to explain your disparagement of the Blomsted cycle (?) I have only 4 and 5, which I think are the real deal. Besides, I like the artwork on the liner notes


1) the clarinet and flute concertos

2) There is a feeling of heaviness, of slogging. Not really bad, but not as good as they ought to be.


----------



## Ukko

starthrower said:


> I'd be interested in listening to that Salonen set, as the Blomstedt recordings didn't really get me too interested in this music. It's a 6-CD set which includes a number of other works. Too bad it's packaged cheaply in thin cardboard sleeves with no booklet.
> http://www.amazon.com/Salonen-Conducts-Nielsen-6-Symphonies/dp/B002KPW484


Too expensive in that packaging. The music is from 2009, I gather, which suggests it may be online somewhere.


----------



## starthrower

Hilltroll72 said:


> Too expensive in that packaging. The music is from 2009, I gather, which suggests it may be online somewhere.


Yeah, I agree! If the packaging was high quality it would be worth the 35 bucks. In the present form I wouldn't pay more than 15-20 dollars.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

As an opera lover I love his Masquerade

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

starthrower said:


> I'd be interested in listening to that Salonen set, as the Blomstedt recordings didn't really get me too interested in this music. It's a 6-CD set which includes a number of other works. Too bad it's packaged cheaply in thin cardboard sleeves with no booklet.
> http://www.amazon.com/Salonen-Conducts-Nielsen-6-Symphonies/dp/B002KPW484


I think Salonen is an awesome Finnish conductor, isn't he? I have many Finnish composers conducted by him...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esa-Pekka_Salonen

As usual, he's younger than me!

Martin


----------



## Lunasong

Today heard Nielsen's Helios Overture Op17 on the radio. I just loved the beginning of the piece and how it develops. Off to find my own recording...I'm thinking of getting the EMI double-disc so I can acquire the highly-rated flute and clarinet concerti at the same time.


----------



## clavichorder

Lunasong said:


> Today heard Nielsen's Helios Overture Op17 on the radio. I just loved the beginning of the piece and how it develops. Off to find my own recording...I'm thinking of getting the EMI double-disc so I can acquire the highly-rated flute and clarinet concerti at the same time.


Interesting! I first heard that piece on the radio too!. I actually haven't heard it since, but my reaction was very positive as well, I loved it. I didn't know who it was by as it was playing, it had such baroque quality to it I thought it was maybe a Bach transcription for larger orchestra at some points, at others that conclusion couldn't hold.


----------



## Blake

He wrote some beautiful music, indeed.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I've started getting into Nielsen recently and just listened to the Inextinguishable for the first time, performed by the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande under Vänskä (broadcast tonight on the main classical radio station over here). I've also enjoyed the Fifth and Third, as well as the aforementioned Helios Overture.


----------



## hpowders

I'm going to recommit to the symphonies. I've listened to them several times, but they've never "hit" me.
Perhaps now?


----------



## hpowders

starry said:


> I've felt in the past that Nielson's 4th was far more consistent in it's music than his other symphonies. The 4th is definitely great, I've always liked the Karajan performance. Otherwise I've never really thought that Nielson is in the same league as Sibelius.


I've had trouble with Nielsen. Music didn't move me. Will give it another chance.


----------



## hpowders

Just played the 4th. Amazing how he synthesizes Romanticism with Modernism. Never heard anything quite like it.
The 5th is next.


----------



## Avey

String. Quartet. No. 3.


----------



## samurai

hpowders said:


> Just played the 4th. Amazing how he synthesizes Romanticism with Modernism. Never heard anything quite like it.
> The 5th is next.


Better fasten your seat belt for this one!


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> Better fasten your seat belt for this one!


Yeah. Love the snare drum!


----------



## Vaneyes

Service looks at *Nielsen* *Symphony 4*. His recording picks include *Blomstedt*, Davis, Schmidt, Vanska, HvK. I think I'd put forth Schonwandt instead of HvK. 

http://www.theguardian.com/music/to.../04/symphony-guide-nielsen-fourth-tom-service


----------



## hpowders

I have his Nielsen 4th and 5th symphonies and am satisfied.
There's nothing like Nielsen played by all Danish forces.


----------



## AH music

New to the forum - can't join without sharing enthusiasm for Nielsen, especially symphonies 3-5. 4 and 5 are rightly applauded and seem to be the most popular and definitely have a powerful impact, but somehow no 3 has become established as my personal favourite symphony of all time. I can't analyse why exactly, but every movement plays its full part in the experience. His use of woodwind is always so special. And he has a unique way of easing away from the great climaxes - the whirling and bustling of the woodwind after the main climax half way through the finale of no 3 is my archetypal "tingle factor" moment of all music.


----------



## chalkpie

Listening to Nielsen 4 right now. I forgot I had the Blomstedt/San Fran 4-6 set on disc. 

This is truly a great symphony. This man was a tremendous talent and IMO is a true music connoisseurs composer. He seems to fit in that grey area that may not be weird enough for the Second Vienesse/Darmsadt/etc crowd but is too far out harmonically/stylistically for the Mozart and Co. crowd, yet he seems to scatch that itch for us people who love both :clap: 

He has a similar vibe to W. Schuman sometimes for me....not necessarily sounding like him though. It's difficult to explain, but that is a huge compliment from me as I love Schuman.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Nielsen has recently become firmly entrenched as one of my favourite composers, with particular reference to his symphonies. I've become quasi-obsessed with the Inextinguishable in particular, so I'm trying to ration myself now and spend more time listening to some of his other works.  Just came across the Imaginary Journey to the Faroe Islands, which is a lovely piece.


----------



## hpowders

I wish I can feel what you guys feel. I'm having a hard time "getting" Nielsen.

He starts off with some nice ideas and then meanders and my mind wanders.

A minority opinion I guess.

I'm glad other people enjoy his symphonies.


----------



## chalkpie

hpowders said:


> I wish I can feel what you guys feel. I'm having a hard time "getting" Nielsen.
> 
> He starts off with some nice ideas and then meanders and my mind wanders.
> 
> A minority opinion I guess.
> 
> I'm glad other people enjoy his symphonies.


Maybe he's not pithy enough for you.....too bad, gov.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I wish I can feel what you guys feel. I'm having a hard time "getting" Nielsen.
> 
> He starts off with some nice ideas and then meanders and my mind wanders.
> 
> A minority opinion I guess.
> 
> I'm glad other people enjoy his symphonies.


Keep at it, meaning come back to it occasionally. Blomstedt and Schonwandt are my preferences, exhibiting good attack and detail that handles the meandering well.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Keep at it, meaning come back to it occasionally. Blomstedt and Schonwandt are my preferences, exhibiting good attack and detail that handles the meandering well.


I have both Blomstedt and Schonwandt too. Will do. I believe I'm preferring Blomstedt in this music.


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Service looks at *Nielsen* *Symphony 4*. His recording picks include *Blomstedt*, Davis, Schmidt, Vanska, HvK. I think I'd put forth Schonwandt instead of HvK.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/to.../04/symphony-guide-nielsen-fourth-tom-service


Of late, I too have become very enamored of both Schonwandt's and Ole Schmidt's traversals of the Nielsen Symphonies. They sound livelier and instilled with more passion than Blomstedt's.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I'm pleased to see that the MSO here in Melbourne will be giving Nielsen a run out next year - namely, the fourth symphony and the violin concerto. Presumably this is in recognition of the fact that it'll be the 150th anniversary of his birth (and Sibelius' too).

I'm very excited by the prospect. If it turns out that I have other commitments on the evening of 11 April next year, I'm cancelling them: the Inextinguishable will be taking priority.


----------



## joen_cph

Vaneyes said:


> Service looks at *Nielsen* *Symphony 4*. His recording picks include *Blomstedt*, Davis, Schmidt, Vanska, HvK. I think I'd put forth Schonwandt instead of HvK.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/to.../04/symphony-guide-nielsen-fourth-tom-service


Tom Service should at least mention *Martinon*, whose recording is unusual and interesting.* Schmidt *didn´t have much rehearsal time with the orchestra, and one can hear it at times, but it is an engaged recording. *Markevitch* is among the recordings to check out too.


----------



## hpowders

I never see the Nielsen Flute and Clarinet concertos played anywhere.

As for the violin concerto, I have Menuhin doing it and it's a fine work.


----------



## joen_cph

The Clarinet Concerto is great, I´d pick it as the 20th-century choice of the genre.

Good recordings are, among others, the old Bernstein and also Fröst.


----------



## hpowders

I remember a recording of the Nielsen Flute Concerto with the NY Philharmonic and their principal flute a while back, the great Julius Baker, but I read the CM journals and nothing recent.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I finally got round to listening to Nielsen's violin concerto today (I love all the symphonies and the shorter pieces I've heard, but have been a bit lazy about making time to listen to his other compositions).

I just picked the first performance that popped up on YouTube, namely Baiba Skride with the DRSO. It's a really lovely work. Think I might have a listen to the clarinet concerto next.


----------



## aajj

The flute concerto is a heck of a ride, while i place the clarinet concerto among the greatest of the genre.


----------



## hpowders

I like the final movement of the Nielsen Violin Concerto. Never heard anything quite like it.


----------



## jim prideaux

hpowders-seem to be following you around-from your Medtner posts to the above-'bang on old boy!'


----------



## hpowders

jim prideaux said:


> hpowders-seem to be following you around-from your Medtner posts to the above-'bang on old boy!'


That's fine! I need to listen to more Nielsen as I find him an acquired taste, but so many on TC seem to love his music.


----------



## jim prideaux

might I heartily recommend the 3rd (in the unlikely event that an esteemed colleague such as yourself has yet to hear the work)but more particularly the Myung Whun Chung recording released by BiS!


----------



## Vaneyes

jim prideaux said:


> might I heartily recommend the 3rd (in the unlikely event that an esteemed colleague such as yourself has yet to hear the work)but more particularly the Myung Whun Chung recording released by BiS!


Re HP--Brad Pitt from A River Runs Through It? Brad, meet Ian R.I.P.

Re Nielsen 3, Chung's top drawer, without question, in my top three. But, my heart belongs to Blomstedt--SFS (Decca) first preference, Danish RSO (EMI), second.

There's probably more similarity with Chung's and Blomstedt/Danish, in that both are more detail conscious, particularly Chung's. The balances Chung's engineer achieves are quite breathtaking at times. Especially the pronounced solos of brass, percussion, winds.

My preferences (nit-picking, if you will) of both Blomstedts is a more recessed soundstage. This plus broader miking, I feel, gives greater meaning to Espansiva. And with more string emphasis, comes more color. Not forgetting interps.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> That's fine! I need to listen to more Nielsen as I find him an acquired taste, *but so many on TC seem to love his music.*


 I find not as many as there should be, but of course that enigma shall be corrected.


----------



## Becca

Many (i.e. a LOT) of years ago I went to a concert by a regional orchestra in which they did the Nielsen 5th, a piece that I had already discovered and loved. I remember sitting only a few rows back from the stage with a young couple in front of me, apparently at their first concert. The orchestra did a marvelous job and at the end of the first section the guy in front of me stayed quiet for a moment then let out a long 'wow'! Since then I have heard many performances, some very good, others not so good. When I started investigating the Berlin Digital Concert Hall, I was pleased to see that they had a version of the 5th in the archive with David Zinman - that was one big disappointment, he just didn't seem to get it. It was therefore with much pleasure that they announced a concert of the 5th with Blomstedt last season - it was spot on!

Just a few weeks ago Alan Gilbert did the Espansiva (3rd) with the BPO, very good but he let the last movement drag. One of my favourite recordings of the 4th was with Sir John Barbirolli and the Halle but there is an equally good one on YouTube with Sir Simon Rattle conducting the Royal Danish Orchestra.


----------



## Guest

I'm minded to spotify this composer!


----------



## manyene

For sheer visual as well as visceral excitement, a performance of the 'Inextinguishable' at a RLPO concert a couple years ago, conducted by Thomas Dausgaard, with the second set of tymps front stage to the left of the conductor. For a change I spent a bit extra and got a seat right in the front of the lower circle to enjoy the spectacle. Quite unforgettable!


----------



## Vesteralen

It's been a long time coming, but I'm digging all the Nielsen love that's finally showing up on TC. 

In the midst of all the posts about the concerti and the symphonies, don't forget the other orchestral music - The Helios Overture, Saga-Drom, Pan and Syrinx, Aladdin, An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands and the early Petite Suite for strings, etc. All terrific.


----------



## Orfeo

Vesteralen said:


> It's been a long time coming, but I'm digging all the Nielsen love that's finally showing up on TC.
> 
> In the midst of all the posts about the concerti and the symphonies, don't forget the other orchestral music - The Helios Overture, Saga-Drom, Pan and Syrinx, Aladdin, An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands and the early Petite Suite for strings, etc. All terrific.


Especially "An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands" (the first half anyway).


----------



## manyene

_Pan and Syrinx _with its clashing discords, is a perfect miniature.


----------



## Guest

He's known almost disproportionately (umm..did I spell that right?) for his symphonies. Pretty much every side of his output that I've heard has been worthwhile. Not only the symphonies, overtures, concertos...not even the somewhat popular wind quintet and string quartets...but also Commotio, the violin sonatas, the piano miniatures...

Some of his later piano works make me feel that perhaps late Nielsen was every bit as modern as Bartok. But keep in mind this is coming from my poorly educated ears 

Edit: And yet, I still haven't heard Maskarade.


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carl Nielsen 150*

For those Nielsen addicts like myself, here are some online resources

Nielsen 2015 150 Years
http://www.carlnielsen.org/en

No need to login, issues available for download

Nielsen Studies
https://tidsskrift.dk/index.php/carlnielsenstudies/issue/archive


----------



## chalkpie

violadude said:


> The dance symphony too is pretty free of cheese as well.
> 
> Then there are obvious things like the Passicaglia and piano variations.


Most Copland is cheese-free. To imply otherwise is utterly naive.


----------



## clavichorder

I've spent a fair amount of time on his works from the Fourth Symphony on, and also know the third symphony pretty well. So now I'm going back to hear him in the earlier to mid stages of development, and hear a very mature composer in his 2nd symphony. I knew I would get deep into him one day!


----------



## clavichorder

Forgive me for ranting, but I am feeling strongly that Nielsen is every bit the genius composer that Mahler and Sibelius were, both on close inspection and up front in some cases.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I think he pretty much nails it from his first symphony. It's a wonderful, joyous work. The distinctive features of Nielsen's body of work are clearly in evidence and there are sublime moments all the way through.


----------



## Ukko

I enjoy your enthusiasm. And your Agent Smart avatar.


----------



## clavichorder

Any other fans of the op 45 suite for solo piano? I've really gotten into this work recently. Nielsen at his weirdest in 1923.


----------



## brotagonist

I just paused the Inextunguishable in order to hear it. It makes me want to hear lots more of his music!


----------



## clavichorder

brotagonist said:


> I just paused the Inextunguishable in order to hear it. It makes me want to hear lots more of his music!


That's a work of genius that can deliver deep feelings to a listener who doesn't have an intimate familiarity with Nielsen's musical language. The same can probably be said of 3, which might appeal more yet to a more exclusive lover of late romantic music.

Right now I'm listening to no. 2, which at this point of familiarity feels and sounds strongly like a work of genius to me as well!

I think Nielsen was especially very adept at thematic development and evolution through experimentation with rhythm and timing. He also likes to 'interrupt' one musical line by introducing a sharp clash of another timbre carrying another theme, creating a very rough and rhetorical sort of counterpoint. Looking at the big picture of his mature music too, we are never lost, and always headed somewhere.


----------



## Avey

clavichorder said:


> I think Nielsen was especially very adept at thematic development and evolution through experimentation with rhythm and timing. He also likes to 'interrupt' one musical line by introducing a sharp clash of another timbre carrying another theme, creating a very rough and rhetorical sort of counterpoint. Looking at the big picture of his mature music too, we are never lost, and always headed somewhere.


I agree about the Fourth. Thematic development, evolutation, continuation of the theme: the fourth is terrific in these respects.

The second movement, however, takes away from a rather prolonged, single, or even streamlined thread of thought that continues through the work. I remember vividly, while listening to this work a week or so ago, that I was anticipating everything that was coming next, enjoying every moment, getting chills and thinking, whole-heartedly, Yes, this is one of the preeminent works of the era -- but that second movement acts as a sudden, well, wall to me. I simply fail to see the strain continuing cleanly through that intermezzo, as it were. I am unconvinced of its placement. It really frustrates me.

These comments, of course, are admittedly, with little worth, especially compared to Nielsen (to say the least). So this may be silly. But for how amazing that symphony is, the second "movement," if we can delineate those bounds, is the abnormality, the black swan, if you will.


----------



## clavichorder

Funny, I actually really like the 2nd movement. It sounds reflective of the past and simpler times, and though I know nothing about the supposed programmatic nature of the symphony, that's how I understood it with regards to the bigger picture of the symphony. It's a little dream, before the dirge like and thoroughly rich 3rd movement. I also think that of it's own accord, it is a fine example of neoclassical writing in Nielsen's hand; it's a sweet melody with simple beauty and some more irregular things happening around it.


----------



## clavichorder

Just listened to Nielsen's 5th by Bernstein all the way through, like it was an epic(short) film. I think the last of Nielsen's symphonies for me to wrap my head and heart around has finally come through, as the final three rising chords made me tear for some reason. So I feel strongly that I can recommend Nielsen's 5th in it's complete 33 minute sonic experience.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm glad finally to have been able to hear the composer Hans Abrahamsen's orchestration of Nielson's "Commotio," which has always been one of my favorite works for the organ.


----------



## joen_cph

clavichorder said:


> Just listened to Nielsen's 5th by Bernstein all the way through, *like it was an epic(short) film.* I think the last of Nielsen's symphonies for me to wrap my head and heart around has finally come through, as the final three rising chords made me tear for some reason. So I feel strongly that I can recommend Nielsen's 5th in it's complete 33 minute sonic experience.


Parts of the Bernstein recording has actually been made into an animated movie, by Lejf Marcussen (1983):









Video: 




Quite fascinating, IMO.






By the way, among my relatively recent buyings has been the Brilliant CD box of the symphonies with *Kuchar*; surprisingly good, IMO. As regards the 5th, Bernstein is essential though, I think.

Here's a historical poster from a Nielsen concert in Paris, 1926, with soloists that were famous in those days, and Nielsen was supposed to be the conductor, but the decision was changed in the last moments, and he was replaced by Peder Møller and Emil Telmanyi.









A good bio website: http://www.carlnielsen.dk/gb/bio/

The Norwegian Airlines have decorated their planes with portraints of famous Scandinavians, including Nielsen:


----------



## adriesba

I wish his works were performed more. I like what I have heard of his music so far. His 3rd Symphony "Espansiva" and his Aladdin Suite are quite interesting. Unfortunately, they seem underrated as of now.


----------



## starthrower

I'm a big fan. I love the symphonies, and his flute and clarinet concertos.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A composer that is very high priority on my list of composers to get deeper into. I love the Wind Quintet, Clarinet Concerto, and 4th Symphony but haven't really explored further for some reason. Is Colin Davis a good bet for a complete symphony set? I've heard mixed things about the Blomstedt and Gilbert sets.


----------



## Becca

There is nothing mixed about Blomstedt's recordings, they are very high on my list. I have had distinctly mixed views about some live performances by Gilbert. I haven't heard much of Davis to have much to say other than that he was very late-comer to the Nielsen party. One other set of recordings that I recommend investigating is Michael Schonwandt.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Becca said:


> There is nothing mixed about Blomstedt's recordings, they are very high on my list. I have had distinctly mixed views about some live performances by Gilbert. I haven't heard much of Davis to have much to say other than that he was very late-comer to the Nielsen party. One other set of recordings that I recommend investigating is Michael Schonwandt.


I'd strongly recommend Schonwandt as well! As to Blomstedt, there's an earlier set from him on EMI/Warner, with the Danish Radio SO, and sorry, but those ones ARE of mixed quality. The San Francisco set are probably the most satisfying all round set I have, beautiful recording as well.

I must admit I find "something wrong" with almost every set I have of the Nielsens, maybe too strong a term, but each set has a "yes, but...." aspect to it. I consider Nielsen 5 as one of the finest works of the 20th century, but finding the ideal recording has been near on impossible. My favoured performance is Bernstein's, or Berglund in Bournemouth; any other towering performances out there?


----------



## Enthusiast

I love Nielsen's symphonies. For me the best sets by far are those of Rozhdestvensky and of Oramo. I know the Bernstein and Martinon's 4th and used to listen to them a lot but "rely" on them much less now I have those two sets. I do also like the once famous Horenstein 5th and a couple of the Colin Davis recordings (I remember that they are not all good but I can't remember which are the good ones!). Gilbert hasn't impressed me very much.


----------



## Becca

CnC Bartok said:


> I'd strongly recommend Schonwandt as well! As to Blomstedt, there's an earlier set from him on EMI/Warner, with the Danish Radio SO, and sorry, but those ones ARE of mixed quality. The San Francisco set are probably the most satisfying all round set I have, beautiful recording as well.
> 
> I must admit I find "something wrong" with almost every set I have of the Nielsens, maybe too strong a term, but each set has a "yes, but...." aspect to it. I consider Nielsen 5 as one of the finest works of the 20th century, but finding the ideal recording has been near on impossible. My favoured performance is Bernstein's, or Berglund in Bournemouth; any other towering performances out there?


I should have clarified that I was referring to the San Franciso set.

As to the comment about sets, I have to agree that there is no ideal set (nothing new for me!). My preferred recordings cover a gamut of conductors.

About the 5th, there is a very good performance with Blomstedt and the Berlin Philharmonic in the Digital Concert Hall archive.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Carl Nielsen Symphony No. 2 "The four temperaments"

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sakari Oramo conductor

https://www.konserthuset.se/en/play/nielsen-symphony-no-2/

"Very good indeed"


----------



## HerbertNorman

I am exploring his work thoroughly atm ... Is there any chamber music that you would recommend? I really like the 3d and 5th Symphonies , flute concerto...


----------



## annaw

HerbertNorman said:


> I am exploring his work thoroughly atm ... Is there any chamber music that you would recommend? I really like the 3d and 5th Symphonies , flute concerto...


I personally love his string quartets. Nielsen was never particularly dedicated to string quartet genre but his four quartets reflect different stages of his compositional development rather well. Nielsen's usual forcefulness and great wit can already be heard in his earliest string quartets and the string quintet he composed when he was in his 20s. It is a delightful work!

Nielsen was extremely talented since relatively young age. It's a bit more obscure but his Piano Trio in G Major is an interesting work which he composed when he was around 17 or 18 years old. Interestingly, it sounds very Classical to me. It's a neat work but not equal to Nielsen's later achievements but worth checking out just to understand the stylistic development he underwent during his career. (Fun fact. Nielsen was 15 when he composed a fantasy piece for clarinet and piano - there's also a recording (or two) of it.)

Then there is his wind quintet which is from his mature period in the early 20th century. It's also one of Nielsen't most performed works. He was said to be very fond of wind instruments in general.

However, I think Nielsen was at his finest in orchestral music - he was almost like a hyperactive wunderkind of symphonic composition . If you yet haven't, check out his tone poems/overtures as well.


----------



## Knorf

HerbertNorman said:


> I am exploring his work thoroughly atm ... Is there any chamber music that you would recommend? I really like the 3d and 5th Symphonies , flute concerto...


I like the string quartets, which are a bit earlier, nos. 3 & 4 esepcially. The little _Serenata in vano_ is a neat piece. But his standout piece of chamber music is his Wind Quintet, which is widely regarded as one if the greatest wind quintets ever written, and a masterpiece of chamber music.


----------



## Merl

Yep, the string quartets are really enjoyable. Oh, you've reminded me, I need to speak to Knorf about completing our little Nielsen project. Soz Knorfy.


----------



## HerbertNorman

annaw said:


> I personally love his string quartets. Nielsen was never particularly dedicated to string quartet genre but his four quartets reflect different stages of his compositional development rather well. Nielsen's usual forcefulness and great wit can already be heard in his earliest string quartets and the string quintet he composed when he was in his 20s. It is a delightful work!
> 
> Nielsen was extremely talented since relatively young age. It's a bit more obscure but his Piano Trio in G Major is an interesting work which he composed when he was around 17 or 18 years old. Interestingly, it sounds very Classical to me. It's a neat work but not equal to Nielsen's later achievements but worth checking out just to understand the stylistic development he underwent during his career. (Fun fact. Nielsen was 15 when he composed a fantasy piece for clarinet and piano - there's also a recording (or two) of it.)
> 
> Then there is his wind quintet which is from his mature period in the early 20th century. It's also one of Nielsen't most performed works. He was said to be very fond of wind instruments in general.
> 
> However, I think Nielsen was at his finest in orchestral music - he was almost like a hyperactive wunderkind of symphonic composition . If you yet haven't, check out his tone poems/overtures as well.


Thanks a lot for this!


----------

